
   iPhone Web share hits record 0.48% - nickb
http://apple20.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008/08/31/iphone-web-share-hits-record-048/
======
comatose_kid
Browsing the web on the iphone is a very nice experience compared to any other
small form factor device I've tried (Palm Pilot Tungsten T3, PSP, other cell
phones via WAP, and the Blackberry).

It's the clever use of multi-touch to make a small screen truly a window into
a larger 'page' of information that makes the iPhone so good at this.

~~~
puns
Yep, the experience is very close to what you get on the desktop — especially
with the ability to click on anything you want directly. I use it all the time
— however, I wish Safari would stop crashing :/

~~~
unalone
It's something that I hope (and trust) Apple will fix. That said, I don't use
it very often, so its crashing isn't a constant annoyance. And it's still
superior to every other mobile phone.

.48 is pretty impressive after slightly over a year. I'd like to see when and
where it peaks.

------
kajecounterhack
Isn't that like 1/3 the web share of linux...

Wow.

------
DenisM
What the... why is iPhone traffic share so much higher on Tuesdays and
Wednesdays?

------
sho_t
58% in a month! I think it's not just the share, but iPhone's increasing a
mobile web user population. There's still a small number of people browsing
web on mobile. The connection speed on mobile is so slow, and the mobile
browser cannot load web pages designed for PC browsers or doesn't provide rich
usability for it.

But iPhone user can enjoy browse PC websites everywhere with high speed
connection. I think more and more people will use internet on iPhone
frequently as they get used to it, and wonder if there'll be some users
browsing Internet more on iPhone than PC in the future.

